# Require NEC MB Drivers



## Sirius B (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Guys.

I have just completed a build for a customer who returned with the following:-

NEC Powermate VL350 (have checked & system is legit). As he trusted me not to rip him off, he requested that I try & update it for him as he could not access the net amongst other problems.

Unfortunately, I could not find any info on the VL350 anywhere on the NEC site.

The mb is MS-7168 Skt 939. I have also tried the MSI site, but again could not find any help.

All I require are the mb drivers, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated as this customer has made/provided sales.ray:


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 25, 2007)

It took a lot of looking, but problem resolved.:wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www10.dcccafe.com/link/display_detail.php?link_id=14665
i cannot access their archive
http://www.nec-computers-ap.com/odds.asp
contact their support
[email protected]?subject=Technical%20Support%20Enquiry%20for%20NEC%20Powermate%20DL%20T8000%20w


----------

